# Italian "Toscano" cigars



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to Italy at the end of the month and was wondering if any one knows;
1. Can I bring my own cigars (non Cubans) into Italy?
2. SHOULD I bring my own cigars or should I but some there?
3 Does any one know anything about Italian "toscano" cigars?

Any insights would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes!

I have a few boxes of Toscano's from a friend of mine who went home (Italy) to visit for a few weeks. He raves about the Toscano cigars, so I asked him to bring me back a few boxes. I only have a few of the ANTICO left.

TOSCANO uses Kentucky seed tobacco and most smokers of the TOSCANO do not humidify their TOSCANO's. The drier the better.

They're a very unique and FULL BODIED cigar (at least the ANTICO is) and they're very tasty. Not my fav but DEFINATELY are very different than your everyday ISOM or NC.

I know a lot of celebs are crazy about them like Clint Eastwood.



Fibo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to Italy at the end of the month and was wondering if any one knows;
> 1. Can I bring my own cigars (non Cubans) into Italy?
> 2. SHOULD I bring my own cigars or should I but some there?
> ...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Please for the love of God no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Please for the love of God no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I went this year in May for the honeymoon and spoke to a fellow Italian cigar smoker who was smoking one, and from what I understood they were much like our backwoods, nothing special, but tasty enough and low maintenance (already dried out). I bought some just because I was there and found them to be a unique, tasty little smoke that are easy going. Def. try some while you are there, I brought a 5 pack back and am glad I did. Enjoy your trip, great country to visit.


Also, yes you can bring cigars with you, I certainly did, and I bought some of the Tuscanos while there, and brought those back as well.......... not to mention some other pickups.......


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Fibo said:


> Care to elaborate?


Because you are going to have access to much, much, much better cigars than Toscano's. I wound't even bring any nc's. Live it up and have some fine cuban cigars. Plus, why go to Italy and buy something you can buy here.

:2


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Fibo said:


> Care to elaborate?


I think he may be trying to suggest against something... But what...?
Adam


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

carbonbased_al loves Toscanos. He doesn't understand that everyone else doesn't share his affinity for them though. Watch out for him at herfs, bachelor parties, etc or he may shove several of them into your hands. Damn crazy Italian bastard!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I would bring some of my own just in case. I would also treat myself to a special cigar but be prepared to pay the price. I think it's good to travel with your stash.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I moved to Sweden recently, and I cannot speak definitively about Italy, but I wold agree with the Mum. Bring some just in case - treat yourself to a cuban or two, but know that you are going to pay quite a bit for them.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fibo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to Italy at the end of the month and was wondering if any one knows;
> 1. Can I bring my own cigars (non Cubans) into Italy?
> 2. SHOULD I bring my own cigars or should I but some there?
> ...


Big place.

It all depends on what part you are going ???


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Big place.
> 
> It all depends on what part you are going ???


Venice, Florence, Rome


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

thats the same awesome 3 cities we went to also. LCDH in Rome my fellow BOTL. Talk to some locals, and go to it, its a pipe downstairs, and then the cigars are upstairs, and the staff, is great. Albeit, the wife said I was the loud American when I was in the walk-in humidor, the staff treated my like I was anyone else. I knew nothing of CC's and they took care of me. Highly recommended.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

How do these differ from Parodi cigars?


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Fibo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to Italy at the end of the month and was wondering if any one knows;
> 1. Can I bring my own cigars (non Cubans) into Italy?
> 2. SHOULD I bring my own cigars or should I but some there?
> ...


Fibo, I was in Italy in June, tobacco shops are everywhere. All carry Toscanos and some carry ISOMS and a very few carry NCs. For a decent ISOM it was about $8-$10. The Tocanos were very reasonable but I wasn't crazy about them,and I did take a box of Cigars with me. The LCDH in Rome is great, have a super trip


----------



## Pyro (Nov 10, 2006)

At first, I wasn't that interested in Italian cigars since they have a somewhat harsh and acrid aroma. But, after trying some I never want to be without them since the are cheap and tasty little smokes (you usually cut them in half!) and especially the Antico Toscani actually benefits from being stored and aged a little in my humidor!


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your input. You guys are awesome! I'll definately take a stash of NC's with me and buy some ISOM's at the LCDH. $8-$10 for a decent Cuban is not horrible and I'll definately try the Toscanos. I only hope I'll have the time to relax and smoke a couple of good cigars. I have no idea what we're doing once we get there. I'm sure my wife has every second planned....My job is to just show up and my normal charming self.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Please for the love of God, whatever you do do NOT smoke one of these cigars!!

Toscanis set me back in therapy 3 weeks!!

Damn carbonbased_al says "Hey Chris, I got a cigar for you to try, bet you can't smoke it, matter of fact I bet you a Davi#1 you can't smoke two!"

I have never been the same. :hn

This cigar is in my "Would not even give to worst enemy"group. If I met Osama Bin Laden, I would not give him one of these. If I came home from work and there was a guy in bed with my wife, and he said "Hey dude, before you shoot me, can I have a cigar?", I would not give him a toscani!!


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Please for the love of God, whatever you do do NOT smoke one of these cigars!!
> 
> Toscanis set me back in therapy 3 weeks!!
> 
> ...


That's funny! But you know, I've got try them for myself. (What could happen?) Anyway, I'm guessing you don't want me to pick you up a few boxes while I'm there!


----------

